# nova dvr xp lathe



## randy pote (Dec 11, 2012)

was thinking about buying a nove dvr xp lathe . i turn alot of pens, bottle stoppers and just got into turning alot of bowls. i have an old craftsman 37" , move the belt evertime to change speeds i thinking a varable speed would be a whole lot nicer. just was wondering if anybody has one and what they think of it. i see alot of places have it for about $ 2200.00 and one of the big tool discountes have it for $ 1900.00 . i was going to go with midi lathe but i would like to turn some bigger bowls so i thought i might as well move up to the bigger one now.


----------



## AlanZ (Dec 11, 2012)

People rarely trade up from their DVR XP lathes... they are very capable machines.


----------



## Crashmph (Dec 11, 2012)

If you talk to your local Woodcraft or other similar store, they may be able to tell you about upcoming sales for the DVR XP.  There are usually some really good sales a few times a year for the Nova lathes.

Michael


----------



## keithbyrd (Dec 11, 2012)

I have one and it is more than capable of turning large items - the biggest I have turned is 16" bowls.  It is very much an overkill just for pens but as long as you do other turnings I don't think you will be unhappy!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a Nova DVR - I'm very happy with it - I've never turned a pen on it but would have not reservations about doing so. It's just in a different location than where I make pens.

Oh, if you purchase one and make your own stand for it there are a couple of us around who have learned the hard way what to do about the lack of clearance under the ways.  Make sure you ask questions before starting or designing your stand.


----------



## lorbay (Dec 11, 2012)

Buy it you'll love it.

Lin.


----------



## clapiana (Dec 13, 2012)

i have a delta 40-455 which is a 5 speed manual lathe.  i though about a nova lathe but ended up upgrading to a powermatic 5320b which has VS.  i never new what i was missing with VS....in that i love the option to twist a knob to get to a specific speed. the delta was super easy to change speeds but i didnt do it much.  on my 5320 i do it all the time on the fly.   the option to have the lathe spin clockwise is also really nice for sanding not sure if the nova does this?  i would think it does.

i have never heard anybody say anything bad about a nova lathe.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 13, 2012)

hilltopper46 said:


> I have a Nova DVR - I'm very happy with it - I've never turned a pen on it but would have not reservations about doing so. It's just in a different location than where I make pens.
> 
> Oh, if you purchase one and make your own stand for it there are a couple of us around who have learned the hard way what to do about the lack of clearance under the ways.  Make sure you ask questions before starting or designing your stand.



To join the thread;  The cast iron legs raise the lathe up too high for my taste.   The lathe bed is flat on the bottom, so raise the lathe up on some kind of mounting blocks so you can sweep chips from under the lathe.


----------



## Whaler (Dec 13, 2012)

The Nova DVR-XP is the best thing I have ever added to my shop. You will love it.


----------



## scotirish (Dec 14, 2012)

I bought the DVD XP and am very pleased with. The only shortcoming, least for me, is the shortness of the bed so when I do a hollow turning or bowl or something where i'm working off the faceplate I had to remove the tailstock to prevent bumping my elbow. If you never used to DVR XP you know that the tailstock weighs roughly the same amount as your youngest grandchild. I purchased the extension and hinge, install them and now I can move the tailstock far enough back that I don't have a problem. All in all it's a fantastic lathe I love it I'm enjoying it and I recommend. It.
Ron


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Dec 14, 2012)

I also have the DVR XP, and I love it .. the variable speed from 100 - 3500 (3200?) is great .. with five programmable "faves" .. I have had a few custom rests made for TBC and other 'short' projects .. I cannot say enough good things about it .. I need to build a stand for it, since it currently sits on about 800 pounds of concrete blocks ... not very mobile . . catch a sale and then enjoy your new toy.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 15, 2012)

I purchased one in May of this year and have it mounted on a bench that fits my short height.  I saw on a Woodcraft video how to build and wooden extension that is hinged and I slide my tailstock onto it and swing it out of the way.
I turn pens and everything else on it.
You won't regret such a purchase.  Variable speed is great.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 15, 2012)

I love mine and have turned 18" platters on it by pivoting the headstock.  I actually have the last run of regular DVR's, not the XP but mine came with the same board as the XP.  The only difference is the lathe ways.  To answer the question posted above, yes, the DVR does have reverse.


----------

